# adelaide hills



## spoonman (May 21, 2008)

just thought id share some photo from a walk in the adelaide hills recently. Sorry about the pic quality, i only had a camera phone.
the first ones an ebs, the second ones a delma molleri, and the others im still undersided on. (some type of aprasia?) if any one can name it please let me know. from what i can remember it had about 5 dark stripe running along its body. the tail didn't taiper like most pyopods. more like a blind snakes. it was quite vocal when picked up and let out a few sqeaks. ha cute.
also caught a few ctenotus robustus, some beautifull tawny dragons and a couple of shinglebacks.


----------



## Pezza (May 21, 2008)

oh they are so tiny and cute haha


----------



## moloch05 (May 22, 2008)

I don't know the species but it would be great to see more from your area. How common are the pygopods? Do you find them beneath things or are they in the open?

Regards,
David


----------



## Rocket (May 22, 2008)

Not bad mate. Do you go herping out that way very often?

I need to get out there and look out there. Do you find many geckos?


----------



## Cheesecake (May 22, 2008)

The Aprasia in the 3rd pic is striolata.

Cheers,
David.


----------

